# Modificación de subwoofer



## wriceth (May 5, 2010)

Hola, junto con saludar en mi primer post en este foro, les pido ayuda para un proyecto que tengo. Aparte del proyecto que tengo, tengo casi nulo conocimiento de la electronica de audio, por lo que les pido no me hablen con tan recatados parametros.

la cosa es:

-Tengo un home theater 5.1 que no ocupo hace ya un tiempo.
-Quiero Dejarlos como parlantes para el PC.
-Podria ocupar el dvd y su entrada rca que tiene, pero tiene solo mono.
-poseo una tarjeta audigy 2 zs en el pc que es 5.1 de 24 bits.
-el home theater es: panasonic sa-ht530
-especificaciones generales: http://panasonic.com.au/products/details.cfm?objectID=2716


Bueno, como dije, quiero dejarlos como parlantes para el pc sin perder su calidad.
lo ideal seria dejarle entradas de rca creo yo.... pero que mas necesito? alguna tarjeta adentro.... o nada tan especial como por ejemplo no perder el wofer activo?

por que desarmé el subwoofer, y adentro tenia como una placa... quizas es el amplificador o algo asi no tengo idea....

por lo mismo, si alguiem me pudiera decir, que mas necesito, aparte de la caja, la bocina y la fuente de poder... se aclararian mas mis dudas.

GRACIAS!!!!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 5, 2010)

wriceth dijo:


> si alguiem me pudiera decir, que mas necesito, aparte de la caja, la bocina y la fuente de poder... se aclararian mas mis dudas


Hola wriceth 

¿Por que habrías de necesitar caja, bocina y fuente de poder? ¿A caso ese Home Theater no sirve? o ¿lo desarmaste y le quitaste todo?

De no ser así, y tener el sistema 5.1 intacto, podrías usarlo perfectamente para la PC con cables RCA para front, rear, center y sub con tu tarjeta de sonido, que de igual manera es de 5.1. Y así no usas el DVD, ya que éste solo reproduce y preamplifica, lo mismo que podría hacer la PC con su tarjeta de sonido externa.


----------



## wriceth (May 5, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Hola wriceth
> 
> ¿Por que habrías de necesitar caja, bocina y fuente de poder? ¿A caso ese Home Theater no sirve? o ¿lo desarmaste y le quitaste todo?
> 
> De no ser así, y tener el sistema 5.1 intacto, podrías usarlo perfectamente para la PC con cables RCA para front, rear, center y sub con tu tarjeta de sonido, que de igual manera es de 5.1. Y así no usas el DVD, ya que éste solo reproduce y preamplifica, lo mismo que podría hacer la PC con su tarjeta de sonido externa.



eso quiero hacer.

concetar el pc directo a el subwoofer, y asi repartir el sonido para el resto de los parlantes... pero no se como hacerlo... si el sub no tiene entrada RCA. y el dvd solo tiene RCA para el stereo .

y me refiero a eso de la caja... no para hacer otra... sino para que alguien me dé indicaciones de que hacer... por que... yo tengo casi todo, menos la coneccion


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 5, 2010)

Ah cierto. 



Entonces el Woofer Activo no tiene entradas RCA pero si otro tipo de conector. Se hizo prácticamente para usar solo con ese DVD. Tiene un cable para el conector "A" que va del DVD al Woofer:



Aunque el DVD tiene entradas auxiliares en estéreo. Puedes conectarlo allí desde la PC y así no te complicas mucho. Ya que lo demás sería cortar el cable del conector "A" y tendrías muchos "cablecitos", tocará comprobar cada par para cada entrada al altavoz. Del cual, en ésto último no estoy muy seguro y, por lo menos yo, doy paso a que una persona experimentada te ayude.


----------



## wriceth (May 5, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro:

muchas gracias por la respuesta, diste en el clavo, ERES UNA MASA.

mira, justamente, ese cable tipo A, no creo que pueda modificarlo... es muy extraño... por lo mismo... voy a tener que hacer algún cambio interno.
ahora bien... como no se nada de parlantes... no se que hacer.... por que ese cable tipo A... ingresa el sonido al subwoofer.... y adentro que hace?

ahora, mi realmente duda es:

Si yo ya llevo el sonido desde el pc por rca....que mas hace falta para que el sonido salga correctamente por el subwoofer y los demás parlantes (central, frontales y traseros)???. Supongo que una fuente de poder adecuada para este sistema... pero eso supongo que ya la tengo adentro.
pero que mas se necesita?...


----------



## wriceth (May 5, 2010)

He aquí unas fotos de lo que tenia el subwoofer adentro:











Alguna idea de que tengo que cambiar para incluir entrada de 5.1 mediante RCA?


----------



## maton00 (May 7, 2010)

busca los diagramas (datasheets) de cada uno de los circuitos amplificadores y en el pcb identifica las entradas respetando la integridad fisica de todo


----------



## wriceth (May 7, 2010)

maton00 dijo:


> busca los diagramas (datasheets) de cada uno de los circuitos amplificadores y en el pcb identifica las entradas respetando la integridad fisica de todo



me estás hablando en chino 
voy a ir donde algún electronico haber que me dice =)

les cuento luego


----------



## Wardado (Sep 9, 2010)

wriceth dijo:


> me estás hablando en chino
> voy a ir donde algún electronico haber que me dice =)
> 
> les cuento luego


pues yo tengo un panasonic sb-w340 que consequi por la minima canidad de 30 pesos 
tiene 2 resistencias quemadas que pienso reemplazar
el problema es que en cuestiones de audio soy una papa
ya revise los esquemas que baje de otro post y si da mas o menos solo que yo tengo un pin menos 
y pues la verdad ando medio hecho bolas

aqui estan las pics














chale mendiga cosa no *QU*edaron las fotos seguire haciendo pruebas
http://img827.imageshack.us/i/cimg2093e.jpg/

By wardado at 2010-09-09


By wardado at 2010-09-09

esa es la *QU*e falta


----------

